# [W.I.P] Huge SM painting project



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello there...

Seeing as I'm doing this anyway, I thought it would be cool to start a project log. I will be painting the whole of the Ultramarines 2nd Company, with accompanying vehicles, bikes, etc. I will also be painting elements of the 
10th scout company, 1st Company, and Chapter Command 

This is my first army, and my first attempts at painting. I'm sure you'll be able to see which of my minis where the first I painted 

So far I have about half of 2nd Company painted, with some of 1st company, and Marneus Calgar in his normal armour.

Sorry about the quality of some of the photos, damn auto-adjust keeps blurring them slightly 

Please note that basically none of the marines faces are complete, due to a lack of paints, which is due to a lack of funding, but should be sorted after christmas.

Note - I have taken all teh photos tonight, but it's one o'clock in the morning, I'm knackered, and I have to resize EVERY image, so I will do that first thing tomorrow for you guys 

Ultra


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Would only let me upload 15 photos per post, so will have to upload the rest in the following posts...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

One more post should do it...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

And thats all folks!

None of them are 100% finished yet (for instance need to go over unit symbols to make them look better)

I have never used washes, so help with applying these would be appreciated, as well as thinning down paints.

Other than that, when I get paints I will improve and add to the army. All comments appreciated


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Old school Whirlwind and Terminators :victory:
I much prefer the red weaponry over the newer ones. Are you planning on enough rhinos, razorbacks and drop pods to carry everyone?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hah If I can afford them then that would be sweet 
I won't say yes yet, still in full time education at college so money is rather low, but if I do stumble across some cash, then definately mate!
Old school ftw


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

piemaster said:


> Old school Whirlwind and Terminators :victory:
> I much prefer the red weaponry over the newer ones. Are you planning on enough rhinos, razorbacks and drop pods to carry everyone?


Same here, thats why I always paint my bolter casings red too. I really like these, just a couple of tips...

On the gold get some Devlan Mud wash on it, will give it so much definition. Also, some Ogryn Flesh for the faces. Other than that, they look cool!


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this a project you have taken over...or have you painted the force as so far?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've painted everything so far...The scouts with bases I got off ebay (my first purchase) and where painted, but I have since repainted them, still got some to do though (as I do for everything hah)


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking good so far, only other thing I can say besides wash/highlight is clean off your mould lines! They always draw the eye to them, just a little extra time during the preparation of the model saves makes it look a lot better. If you need help with any of this, let me know or PM me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I only ofund out about mold lines literally 2 days ago, so I'll have to go back and re-do all them  Thaks for feedback so far guys! I've painted another 2 bikes so far...I've decided to paint all the marines I haven't painted so far, befor going back to edit them all


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Definitely looking good so far, especially for a first time painter. I will agree with the others, washes are your friend and make things look better. 

My only thing, aside from the mold lines (again already mentioned) is that you will probably need to re-base your Terminators onto the larger 40mm bases. I've had to do this with my Rogue Trader era Termies. The current basing convention has them on the larger bases to represent their larger armor.

Keep it up.k:


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice. Isn't all this painting very time consuming?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It is indeed...I tend to paint usually an hour 5 days a week before doing more life-orientated stuff...sometimes I'll just sit down and get carried away, painting for like 6 hours on end accidentally sometimes lol. I love to paint though, and fortunately I'm a a quick painter  Currantly working on a bike squad


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=529484#post529484

The link for what I wil be painting, check it out


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*little update*

So a bit of a delayed update, but here is what I have done so far...

Here is my sergeant, first time using washes, bases, and trying faces 










































































I must say I'm very proud of how it came out, as it was the first time I have tried it...next time will try a pale face...

Here is the Dreadnaught I'm working on, the first model I'm trying to paint seriously...


























I also did a small conversion on the missile launcher, by putting on the 'underslung' heavy flamer, I think it looks quite cool!










As for my old Dreadnaught, I edited some bits like the purity seals, but I also experimented with a 'flame' looking effect for the claw (I would normally use it for power weapons but had nothing else to practise on)
This was also the first time I had ever mixed paints, so I'm quite pleased with the results...










Also have some bikes done, but not entirely finished yet...


























Also working on some Dark Talons, so project may come a bit slower now...

I can see myself improving, a lot of it being the help I have got from Heresy, so thanks for that...

Comments and Criticisms always welcome, and hope you like them 

Jack


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Wish I could turn out the models as good and quick as you do. I either take too long or they look crap or both. Good work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice job on the sergeant, the face is very well done and the gold is much nicer. Great to see such solid improvement in 2 pages of thread :good:

Dread looks like it's coming along nicely, and looking forward to seeing more of your dark talons log, +rep to keep it up!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

totally awesome painting.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and comments guys :victory:



> Nice job on the sergeant, the face is very well done and the gold is much nicer. Great to see such solid improvement in 2 pages of thread


Thanks Varakir, all I did was give the gold a wash of devlan mud! I now love washes  It was the first time I ever done a face before, so I'm hoping for improvements :so_happy: I'm hoping that the dreadnaught will come out well because thats a totally different approach to the gold I am doing.



> looking forward to seeing more of your dark talons log, +rep to keep it up!


I'm looking forward to seeing how things come along too, can't quite work out the blue though :\ I want to try and get some inspiration into Heresy to finish the Dark Talons, it would be a shame if all the hardwork went to waste!



> totally awesome painting.


Thanks a lot mate!



> Wish I could turn out the models as good and quick as you do. I either take too long or they look crap or both. Good work.


Thanks for the comment Shaantitus :grin: I sort of get carried away, I'll have the telly on, I'll sit down to paint and i won't realise how long I have been painting for, so I tend to get work done relatively quickly :laugh:

I have a whole Megaforce to do, a Rhino, Marneus Calgar and Honour Guard, Fortress of Redemption, and then a lot of spare models like some tactical marines, probably have about 10,000 points worth now :laugh: so i have my hands full, especially with the Dark Talons project!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Update!*

Here is what I have done in the past week...

I have FINALLY done my AoBR captain! I did him as captain of the fourth company (uriel ventris) and is based after Idaeus's death. Did him in about 3 hours so I was happy with how fast it was. I will also enter him into the heresy painting competition 

Anyways hope you like him...










































I experimented with his sword and face, but liked how they came out :victory:

And here is one my girlfriend did earlier!
I painted him, but she made the design :grin:

She wanted to call him 'cabbage' from the 'Dark Hawks' Chapter, so here he is...(note she has no interest in 40k at all haha)


















































I have more photos to show, but camera has stoppe dworking again...

C&C welcome


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome Captain! Always have been a fan of Ventris, and I don't think ive ever seen someone paint him up, great work. As for Cabbage:grin: I have a Marine almost identicle to him, but I didn't use the same head and had the studded shoulder pauldrons. Plus rep nevertheless, keep it up


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

The captain looks wery good man! 

have some +rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The captain looks great, really nice work on the face especially. :good:

C&C wise, the close up pics reveal a few blotches of blue on the banner,tabard and sword, and the gun strap looks like it could use another coat of paint.

They are only 5 minutes of touch ups, so i'd go over them quickly before you put your competition photos in 

Good luck in the comp!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Models are looking good man. Varakir is right however, you need to take a bit more time and do some cleanup on your models, cover over spots where paint has spilled onto another area, touch up thin spots, etc. Doesn't take long and it isn't hard to do but it makes ALL the difference in the world.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with Wraithlord......have taken his advice about painting metal on my malevolent thread and good advice it was,thanks!!

Keep up the good work Ultra!! :wink:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys, didnt notice those :grin:
I'm assuming it is ok for me to delete the photos I put in that comp and replace with the touched up ones?

And thanks for the rep!

Edit - whats a tabbard? haha


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A tabbard is the thing by his area, the long robe or whatever, at least I think so


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks!

I will do those 'finishing touches' tomorrow, and post them (if camera lets me) Got to update my ork project log and dark talons log as well :/

Edit: I've been a total fool and forgot what colours I mixed to get the colour for the eagle thing on the banner...that could prove difficult to touch up haha...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> Edit: I've been a total fool and forgot what colours I mixed to get the colour for the eagle thing on the banner...that could prove difficult to touch up haha...


The eagle looks fine to me mate, i was pointing out the little bit of blue on the back


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Done all those touch ups guys, thanks for telling me about them lol

camera is still buggered, but will get them up asap.

I also based him, and used sprue as rubble for the very first time


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hopefully my lovely girlfriend will bring her camera tonight so I can upload those photos for all you guys!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Update!*

Camera is fixed, hopefully permanantely this time :victory:

Anyways here is that Dreadnaught I was talking about...


























































































I didn't glue the guns down, so I can change the weapons when I paint some spares, and I can give him different poses. Also I did a small conversion on the Missile Launcher, by gluing a heavy flamer underneath! My girlfirend calls him Bob 

Here is the updated captain...with base :victory:










































As for my most recent figure, I have done Cato Sicarius. Need to base him still though...

































The last photo the writing says 'Sicarius', just in case the photo was too bad for you to notice :laugh:

I'm about to start work on some squads now...I'm going to do 5 old school Terminators I've had for over a year now, need to give them bigger bases though, 5 assault marines, and 5 sniper scouts (one is a missile launcher scout)...

The terminators...









And the Terminator captain (really like this model but can't find it anywhere now, is it OOP?)









My scout squad (weapons will be done when I have done the body)









And my assualt squad...

















I'm really exited about the assault squads, mostly becuase of how htey are posed. The scouts will also be my first solid sniper scouts, so I will finally be able to play the 'What You See Is What You Get' rule 

Later, I'm going to paint the AoBR terminators. To add variation, the power fists are going to be red, and the fluff behind it is they assisted the Crimson Fists majorly on a deployment, saved their arsed in short, and were gifted the red power fists as a remembrance to this.

I need you opinions on my AoBR Captain and Cato Sicarius. Which one do you prefer? Because I'm not sure which one to enter into the Painting contest :/

Anyways there ya go guys :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nearly finished the Old school terminators, stay tuned!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nearly finished the old school terminators, just need to add some highlights and rebase them.

As for the terminator captain(which I will also use as a terminator sergeant) he is finished. It's and old model, so some of the detail has faded, you'l have to forgive me for that! :grin:

Started some camo on the scouts, one has a slightly different technique to the others, but its all about experimenting a bit 
Still need to do their capes though, bar one...They are all sniper scouts, except for one who has a missile launcher for some armour popping capabilities!

Also did a different technique to the eagle emblem on the scouts. I mixed mithril silver with shining gold, then added a little bit of burnished gold to the mix, and I liked the results 

Here they are...

Terminators









Terminator captain/sergeant









































Nearly finished scout - first attempt at camo, will probably use the technique I used with the next 4 scouts in future!

















Other 4 scouts

































And a group photo!









Theres the next update, C&C welcome, hope you like 

Jack


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Late Update*

Sorry for my lack of progress, been busy!

Ok so here are my almost finished old school terminators...

















and my very nearly completed scouts, my first go at both camo and guilli suits

























































Overall I am happy with the results :victory:

I had a go at some Blood Ravens as well, not entirely finished yet though.

























Just need to add some more detail and I will have my first 5 blood ravens :grin:

Lastly. here are some images of my custom chapter, in their finalised colour scheme :victory:


































Let me know what you think :biggrin:


----------

